# Off to the airport



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I will post some pics when I return tonight in a couple of hours...have to go pick up a male Amethystine Python, and some Royal Pythons (aka ball python)...

always like getting new stuff...what a greatr end to an evening that was filled with excitement earlier...(look in the lounge for the post)..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Theres motherfukin snakes, on a motherfukin plane? i think somebody already had that idea, but dont forget to take samuel l. just in case?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

put crockeeper in there


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Just back in..and well I am exhausted but shot a couple quick pics with the cell phone...

1.2 amel het Royal Pythons and 1.0 Amethystine Python...

More later with better light....

Bullsnake..you the Man...







.that was funny..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Show us the first bite from the Amethystine.







I love them but they are spooky snakes, how big is he?.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Those Scrubs are crazy snakes. I worked with two that were nuts. They have an incredible striking distance.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL...yes the scrub is an irrascible creature at best...
But oh that irredescent shine....even in the poorly lit office you could see it..even in blue. I love scrubs.









He is about 91/2 feet in length..( 3 meterish in length)
He is in deep blue..but is still a good looking boy!

I will get a proper pic or two with a proper digicam when he settles in a bit more..and I didn't ake anybites getting him out...LOL they always seem to wait until they feel the enclosure is "theirs"...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

uh oh... now Bullsnake has pics :laugh:

Nice snake! I hate to know what your 'rodent' bill is :laugh:


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks great


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good Croc. Good to see your snakes didnt cause as much trouble as Samuel L Jacksons did.:laugh: I would have loved to have been on that flight...yelling the entire time "GOD DAMNIT PEOPLE! WE GOT MOTHER FUCKIN SNAKES ON THIS MOTHER FUCKIN PLANE!!!!! "


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Theres motherfukin snakes, on a motherfukin plane? i think somebody already had that idea, but dont forget to take samuel l. just in case?


























and good pics of the snake


----------

